# Michigan Breeder - Zwinger vom haus huro



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I was at the Detroit Kennel Club show this past weekend (March 3) and talked to a GSD breeder that I may be interested in, when getting my next GSD (probably not for a few years but doesn't hurt to start looking).Has anyone heard anything good or bad about the kennel Zwinger vom haus huro (website is www.vomhaushuro.com).I met some of their dogs at the show and talked to them a little. They said they did not have much luck in AKC shows (they had german lines vs american lines), but did compete and have success in obedience. As far as the type of dog I want, my highest priority would be a breeder with healthy dogs. All three GSD's I have owned have had serious health problems, including seizures, DM and Pannus. Besides health, I am just looking for a medium to low drive companion. As long as the dog is healthy I don't have any preference between GSL or American bred. Though I am pretty much set on a long coat and I know they are more common in GSL.I do not compete in any dog sports. I do take my dogs to training classes and my most recent dog that I still have did get her CGC and I tried rally obedience but just didn't have the time. Mostly I just spend a lot of time with my dog, going for walks, taking them on vacations, and going to our cottage on the lake.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Their website does not seem to be working.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.vomhaushuro.com/puppies.html
You can do a google search with the kennel name for more information.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Did do a search and kept getting an error on the link that came up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Were you able to get on the site from the link I posted?
There's an incident involving the breeder from a couple yrs ago....that's what I was referring to with doing a google search.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've met Jen a few times. Lisa she was in Indy, she was the one that drove J home and I took his dog. Her male Digger reminds me a lot of Nikon. They've sort of been on the same "schedule" of shows, titles, breed survey. I do not think she is real well known or has many dogs but I give her credit for actually getting out and DOING stuff with HER dogs (not just buying titled dogs or paying other people to slap titles on them).


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I have had trouble getting to their website, but I have been able to. Try this link German Shepherds vom haus Huro
They had a stunning long coat female puppy at the show when I went. I'm not ready for a new dog yet, but I would have been tempted if they were selling her (which they weren't).


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I seen this breeder there as well when I went Sunday. I was not able to speak with her, but snapped a quick pic while she was working one of her males. I personally, didn't really care for the dogs that she had there, but once again this is my opinion. Truthfully, I was not impressed at all with any of the GS that were present, except for the police dogs in which they were demonstrating and working with.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lies, I thought she looked familiar in the photos. 

Yes, I was able to get on the site.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen Jaro Work and I really like him very strong in his work. If I was looking for a showline i would consider him as a sire. I have seen a puppy from Digger good pray drive.

I can only comment on Jaro as I seen him work and get his KKL1 for life.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the link has 2 extra characters at the end...delete them then it works

I like that they take their dogs and at least show them in other venues.....and dogs of their own breeding to boot! Their accomplishments page show ACK, UKC, and USCA events - don't know them at all, but based on their site, especially the accomplishment page, they seem to be active and fairly sucessful with dogs of their own breeding, which bodes well for the temperament and trainability of what they are producing.

Lee


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You may want to reach out to Maris. Her Havoc is from them...she may have another one from her? Maris doesn't post much but I know she is very happy with her boy, she's very active with him.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/52296-4thedawgies.html


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I have one of Jen's dogs.


----------

